# Hello Honey I'm Home



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey Gang 

They released me from the hospital tonight. I am writing this from the comfort of my own home.

Thank all of you for your support on what has been a rather stressful week. The friendships I have here are so priceless, it is so hard to put it into words.

I'm doing great. I will probably have to deal with doctors for a while but all in all things are going to be fine.

And I really have to thank Schrody most of all for letting everyone know of my situation. I'm sorry kid, I know I had you worried sick. But I'm fine. I really am. :cat:

So now I'm off to bed but tomorrow the king of Clowns will return. Watch out world :king:


----------



## dale (Jan 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;mpL6j1lWwkM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpL6j1lWwkM[/video]


----------



## midnightpoet (Jan 14, 2015)

I see those doctors didn't remove your sense of humor.  :joker:


----------



## MamaStrong (Jan 14, 2015)

Glad you made it home OK. Rest up!


----------



## Plasticweld (Jan 14, 2015)

Glad you home and back with us!


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 14, 2015)

Excellent news, Mustard. I wish you a healthy recovery at home; a person can't get any rest in a hospital.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey champ!  Now we can


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey Schrods can I have some cake and ice cream? The doctor said I could (not! :icon_cheesygrin


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 15, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hey Schrods can I have some cake and ice cream? The doctor said I could (not! :icon_cheesygrin



Not that I support violating doctor's orders, but if you're going to break a rule, break it all the way and ask for a glass of chocolate milk to wash it down!


----------



## Schrody (Jan 15, 2015)

Sure you can, M. Everybody can


----------



## bookmasta (Jan 15, 2015)

Great to hear you're doing better!


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 15, 2015)

Don't do it again. Glad you're back.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Glad you're back and you're safe!


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 17, 2015)

The good Lord makes us grateful for many things.

Welcome back, mrmustard!

(And, if I hear you're not doing your physical therapy like they probably want you to... I will write you a very stern letter.  )


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 17, 2015)

Actually I'm moving around fine. Still get a little dizzy and eyes occasionally get weird but all in all I'm okay.

The doctors actually yelled at me for not taking my blood thinners right. Naturally that formed a clot, and well, that's what put me in the hospital. So live and learn


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 17, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Actually I'm moving around fine. Still get a little dizzy and eyes occasionally get weird but all in all I'm okay.



Good news!



> The doctors actually yelled at me for not taking my blood thinners right. Naturally that formed a clot, and well, that's what put me in the hospital. So live and learn



..

:/

YOU TAKE YOUR MEDICINE RIGHT, @$@$^^T!!






If you don't, I'm gonna report you to a Moderator!



(Glad you're still with us and "living and learning." Don't do that again!)


----------

